
Ask HN: How to develop clarity of thoughts? - djangovm
How can I go about developing clarity and organization of thoughts? For example, Given an ambiguous problem statement or topic of discussion, how to break it into coherent rational pieces.<p>I am looking for books, articles, videos, courses or any resources that might be helpful.<p>Thanks.
======
elviejo
Oh!! That is an excellent question. How can we think better? For me the Books
that have helped me the most are:

It's Not Luck by Eliyahu M. Goldratt Link:
[http://a.co/jeboGiN](http://a.co/jeboGiN) It's a business novel, where Alex
Rogo has to decide what to do with 3 factories on his division. And uses
critical thinking steps to come to the solution.

then if you like the approach the next book is:

Thinking for a Change: Putting the TOC Thinking Processes to Use (The CRC
Press Series on Constraints Management) by Lisa J. Scheinkopf Link:
[http://a.co/6Gq4DxP](http://a.co/6Gq4DxP)

And finally the Bible for Thinking Processes

The Logical Thinking Process: A Systems Approach to Complex Problem Solving by
H. William Dettmer Link: [http://a.co/0hDYTsZ](http://a.co/0hDYTsZ)

~~~
djangovm
Thanks!

